# Carradice of Nelson bags



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone here ever used the saddle bags made by Carradice? It's a company in England.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've used a Carradice Barley for commuting the past 5 years and recently bought a Pendle. They are great bags and I'm surprised they are not more widely used by commuters. What I like about Carradice bags is they center the weight near your saddle so it doesn't affect handling as much as a track rack bag or panniers. They come in a range of sizes, with the largest ones holding as much gear as some panniers. The Barley is their smallest seatbag but holds everything I need for commuting 99% of the time. My only regret is that I didn't buy a larger bag like the Low Saddle Longflap (where do they come up with these names?) when I got the Pendle because it is not that much bigger than my Barley.

If you decide to buy one, make sure you get the Bagman rack to support it unless you have a rear rack on your bike. Otherwise the bag will sway and hit your legs when pedaling. Also, you can find much better selection and prices on Carradice bags if you buy direct from Carradice or British on-line bike shops.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

surly boy said:


> Anyone here ever used the saddle bags made by Carradice?


I am a user of a Carradice Barley saddlebag which I used in-conjunction with their SQR system. I am very happy with my Barley and the mounting system. I use the Carradice Barley mainly on my commuter but have also set up a SQR block on my Audax ride so I can easily switch the bag when need.

Very happy with the product and follow-up support from Carradice.










Andrew


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks. I ordered the Camper longflap model with the bagman QR support. I got the camper because I will use ti commute and need to bring shoes, pants, shirt, plus the usual bike tool stuff and a snack. I currently have a trek trunk bag on a rear rack and it is just not big enough.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Great products.

See: http://www.gravelbike.com/?p=806


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

great products - used Camper longflap saddlebag for credit card touring and daily commuting for the past 6 years

not billed as being waterproof but in my experience (6 plus hours of touring in heavy rain :-() they were absolutely waterproof

good purchase


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Barley*

I've been using a Barley on my Mercian for about 7 years, primarily for commuting. I'm very fond of it. And you might as well try it without a support to see if that works for you. I have never used a support or rack and it's just fine. Yes, my legs do brush it a little, but it doesn't bother me. Here are some pics: http://www.cyclofiend.com/cc/2006/cc164-markgardner1006.html.


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to get mine. I ordered the Camper longflap. I'll use it mainly for commuting, but also for some overnighters. Since it is a large bag I need the bagman support.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

surly boy said:


> Thanks everyone. I can't wait to get mine. I ordered the Camper longflap. I'll use it mainly for commuting, but also for some overnighters. Since it is a large bag I need the bagman support.


Sounds good, I just hope you can find one. Somewhere I read that Carradice supplies bags to the British postal service, who get top priority . Possibly explaining why the bike bags always seem to be in short supply over here.


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

Love my Carradice. Used to ride with a backpack and this is so much better. Hope you like yours as much as I like mine.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If anyone wants a Pendle, I would like to trade for a larger model like the Camper or Lowsaddle Longflap. My Pendle is like new.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

MDGColorado said:


> I've been using a Barley on my Mercian for about 7 years, primarily for commuting.


Very nice looking bike you have there.

Andrew


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

I ordered the bag directly from Carradice.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

If you want a slightly cheaper version, Zimbale makes nice knockoffs. I have used Zimbale bags for a few years and they hold up well. Time will tell if they are as good as the Carradice.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

wallingford bicycle parts in N.O. sells them; i have several. they are excellent. my frames are 63-67cm, so i can just attach them to my brooks saddle hoops and setpost. haven't any problems with swaying, contact with legs is minimal.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Their great looking bags but not very practical in my opinion. I have a friend who bought a Rivendell bicycle to tour on and order Carradice bags to use on his tours. The leather straps lasted about 2 years then they cracked and broke. Granted he spent about 13 months of those 24 months touring, but the bags were very expensive and with all the horn blowing over them they should have lasted longer. Also they were not very waterproof even after treating them, so everything had to be put into ziplock plastic bags. So he tossed those bags and got Ortlieb bags instead, he's never had any water penetration, and the bags are now about 10 years old and still look good.

If you want a real bag to tour with get the Ortliebs or Arkel, if you want to look fancy while riding around get the Carradice.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hmmmm ... your friend's experiences are very different than mine. I have used my Barley for commuting 3-5 days/week for the past 5 years with no problems. The straps are still in great shape and the contents have never gotten wet despite getting caught in rain many times while commuting.

However, I wouldn't choose a Carradice bag for loaded touring unless doing a credit-card tour with no camping. Panniers are more appropriate for loaded touring, simply because you are generally carrying more gear, heavier loads and might be riding in the rain for hours at a time. In fact, I just bought some Ortlieb panniers for loaded touring but will continue using my Carradice bags for commuting and light touring.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> However, I wouldn't choose a Carradice bag for loaded touring unless doing a credit-card tour with no camping. Panniers are more appropriate for loaded touring, simply because you are generally carrying more gear, heavier loads and might be riding in the rain for hours at a time. In fact, I just bought some Ortlieb panniers for loaded touring but will continue using my Carradice bags for commuting and light touring.


I don't know why he chose the Carradice either except for looks, but I do know his first two tours were by credit card, he weighed about 240 pounds at the time of the first tour and by the end of the second he was down to 200 so now he's done nothing but loaded tours. He thought the long exposure to sun and some rain ruined the straps. And on top of that he no longer has to put everything into plastic bags, though he still puts his mini lap top in one to make sure no water gets on it, but since he's been using the Ortliebs he's had zero water problems.


----------



## porkyramirez (Sep 11, 2006)

I've had a Nelson Longflap with a bagman support for several years. It's easy to remove and can turn a racing bike into a light touring bike. It has been used roughly but held up well, and it's reasonably water-resistant. 

I prefer it to a rack and panniers. I can put 20lbs or so in it and the handling of the bike isn't affected. 

I also recommend buying directly from Carradice. It's easy, quick and cheaper.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my new Nelson longflap... It's a great bag, but I'm thinking I should have gone with the Camper to get my laptop in.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

... also got a Zimbale front rack bag


----------



## ilike3bikes (Feb 22, 2011)

I have had the Carradice Nelson bag with support rack for nearly a year. I use it on my Surly Cross Check, the bike I ride to work. It has been what I expected. It is okay for a day tour or maybe a one night camping trip during the Summer.


----------

